# Happy Birthday, justplainbill!



## taxlady (Oct 15, 2012)

I hope you have a marvellous birthday and a great day.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 15, 2012)

happy birthday, jpb--may your special day be filled with love, good company and the finest dining experience of your personal choosing....


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy birthday! Hope you're day is filled with joy and wonderful things


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope you have a happy and cake-filled Birthday, Bill!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday JPB!!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bill.

Josie


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday to you !


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday to you...you look like a monkey and live in a zoo (I couldn't help it--it is Whiskadoodle's fault!) Hope you had a special day!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Bill!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday JPB
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 15, 2012)

Wishing you a wonderful birthday Bill


----------



## chopper (Oct 16, 2012)

Happy, happy day!


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 16, 2012)

*Hope you are 
Just Plain Happy on
your Birthday, 
justplainbill*


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 16, 2012)

Happy, healthy Birthday!


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you-all for the birthday greetings.  The motor vehicle bureau gave me an $80.50 drivers license renewal bill for my birthday and graciously offered to provide me with a copy of my drivers license record for a mere additional $10.


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 17, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Thank you-all for the birthday greetings. The motor vehicle bureau gave me an $80.50 drivers license renewal bill for my birthday and graciously offered to provide me with a copy of my drivers license record for a mere additional $10.


 
Looks like you are just plain lucky.  Happy Birthday.


----------



## Merlot (Oct 17, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Thank you-all for the birthday greetings. The motor vehicle bureau gave me an $80.50 drivers license renewal bill for my birthday and graciously offered to provide me with a copy of my drivers license record for a mere additional $10.


 

Wishing you a very happy year!  


I renewed mine today.  I didn't think it would go through since I could only find my SS card with my maiden name but luckily it did.  I now have a temp license since I went ahead and got the federal license.   On the plus side, it took me about 20 minutes total at the DMV!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 17, 2012)

Federal driver's license?


----------



## Merlot (Oct 17, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Federal driver's license?


 
According to them, everyone will be required to have a federal drivers license to board planes etc by 2017.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 17, 2012)

Merlot said:


> According to them, everyone will be required to have a federal drivers license to board planes etc by 2017.


A passport won't be good enough? What if you don't drive, like my husband?


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 18, 2012)

taxlady said:


> A passport won't be good enough? What if you don't drive, like my husband?


In NY state you can request the issuance of a federally recognized identity card.  Would not be surprised if the day will come when such a card will be required to buy a loaf of bread.
'We' gotta keep tabs on all those terrorists and drug dealers


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 18, 2012)

My FL driver's license was set to expire on my birthday this year.  To my surprise (being no spring chicken), all I had to do was send them a check in the mail and I received my renewal that's good until 2020.  No tests, either driving or written.  I guess they'll worry about my age if/when I run into something.


----------



## Hoot (Oct 18, 2012)

Happy  Birthday, Bill!
I apologize for the lateness of this.
I gotta check in here more often.


----------



## Merlot (Oct 18, 2012)

taxlady said:


> A passport won't be good enough? What if you don't drive, like my husband?


 
Oh don't worry by 2020 they will require us to get a micro chip in our arm then we won't need those silly plastic cards!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 18, 2012)

Merlot said:


> Oh don't worry by 2020 they will require us to get a micro chip in our arm then we won't need those silly plastic cards!


Will you have to go to Thailand to have the chip installed, like with US passports?


----------

